# Best DTG Printer?



## coastalheadwear (Feb 11, 2015)

I am interested in finding out which DTG printer is generally considered the best. That is to say the best combination of printer quality, pricing, ease of use, etc, etc. I am considering the purchase of a new machine and would like to know what the experts think.
Thank you!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

The answer may depend on what is best for your business and most of all your businesses budget. There are $100,000 + printers and $2,000 printers. Each company and individual that owns that printer will generally say theirs is the best  There is a DTG section with different sections for some of the companies on here. Most have pictures and discussions about those machines.


----------



## coastalheadwear (Feb 11, 2015)

I appreciate the info. I import baseball caps from overseas for both corporate and retail applications and I am getting a lot of requests for additional products like tee shirts so while I don't expect the tee shirt volume to be particularly high at first I do expect to develop that into a steady reliable profit stream.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t393482.html
this is the one I want. I always wanted one but too many problems with them. This company seems to be changing the game.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the printers I am looking forward to seeing is the belquette genesis. I think that it is game changing ! Although there are lots of printers that are out at this moment that I also have my eye on. It is a hard choice to choose from. I think the spectra is good for someone that is thinking about getting into dtg printing with a lower budget. After looking on their site it is currently $6995. A few of their sellers are active on this forum so you should have great support. All american neo3 also has a low price and is manufactured by an established company with great support. I believe it is starting at $4995 at the moment.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

coastalheadwear said:


> I am interested in finding out which DTG printer is generally considered the best. That is to say the best combination of printer quality, pricing, ease of use, etc, etc. I am considering the purchase of a new machine and would like to know what the experts think.
> Thank you!


It all depends on your budget.

*Sub $10K*, the Spectra 3000 can't be beat! There's a few competitors on the A3 print engine that has yet to show a working prototype...

*Sub $20K*, the Epson F2000 and the Belquette Mod1!

*Sub $30K*, the Belquette Genesis!!

*$$$$$$$$* Kornit!!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL that list is very biased. You work for spectra ? 

There are TOO many printers to single just those out.

ANAJET MP10 -one of the fastest single platen printers and has good print quality.

NEOFLEX- has had a couple best print quality awards.

DTG M2 - seems to be a very durable printer. 

BROTHER 381 -Lots of the major companies use these. A real work horse. 

FREEJET -Has great print quality 

M & R M-link/Lawson -seems to be a very industrialized printer with high speed printing 

VELOCIJET XL also has good print quality. 

I'm sure there are more I am missing.

$$$$ What about the AEOON ? Seems to be the best of the best if one can afford it.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

tchandler52 said:


> LOL that list is very biased. You work for spectra ?
> 
> There are TOO many printers to single just those out.
> 
> ...



LOL, the OP is asking for "opinions" You just confused him with your suggestion list.

I believe the customer satisfaction ratio on my mentioned companies are very high. This forum is very transparent...do your own due diligence before deciding on *ANY *DTG printer.

Name one A3 based printer currently on the market in the sub $10K pricepoint that is working and printing very well.

To each their own my friend!

And no I don't work for Spectra....just one of their very happy customers!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

tchandler52 said:


> The answer may depend on what is best for your business and most of all your businesses budget. There are $100,000 + printers and $2,000 printers. Each company and individual that owns that printer will generally say theirs is the best  There is a DTG section with different sections for some of the companies on here. Most have pictures and discussions about those machines.


The OP asked " What dtg printer is generally considered the best. I already gave the OP my answer in the quote above. The list of printers I listed was to let anyone reading know that your post was biased and there are TOO many other printers to choose from. You wrote your opinion as if it were facts. lol

As I stated earlier in my quote above. Each company and individual that owns that printer will generally say theirs is the best 

Also I did not say that there is anything wrong with your list besides it being biased. Every printer I listed has its place in ones business.

I would also recommend browsers to do their own research but not based off of what you read on here. Too easy for sellers to get their employees, ect to make fake accounts.  

Also for the most part. All the printers listed above work. They all require maintenance. Some have white ink circulation systems. The major differences to me, that you will see are in SPEED, INKs , PRICE RANGE, PRINT QUALITY, DURABILITY, and last but not Least CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

"*Sub $10K*, the Spectra 3000 can't be beat! There's a few competitors on the A3 print engine that has yet to show a working prototype..."


Also this quote above was why I asked if you worked for spectra. lol you seem as if you would want other companies to fail. lol As a customer I want any company especially proven companies that can offer me cheaper equipment to succeed. You stated your comment like they are your competition. 

That was why I asked but no harm much success to your printer selling business. I mean t shirt selling business. lol jk


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

cheapboxers said:


> It all depends on your budget.
> 
> *Sub $10K*, the Spectra 3000 can't be beat! There's a few competitors on the A3 print engine that has yet to show a working prototype...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I'll go to the "Rhinestone" section and ask "What is the best software for designing t-shirts, best platform--Mac or PC and can I print NFL MLB and NBA logos without a license?"


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

coastalheadwear said:


> I appreciate the info. I import baseball caps from overseas for both corporate and retail applications and I am getting a lot of requests for additional products like tee shirts so while I don't expect the tee shirt volume to be particularly high at first I do expect to develop that into a steady reliable profit stream.
> Thanks,
> Andy


Personally if I was going to 'just start printing' I would be looking at a R-Jet 5 because:

The frame that the printer is built on.
The software included with the printer.
Equaling a good combination of equipment Reliability and quality of print. 

What does surprise me is that there is so little marketing about this printer.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

NZACO said:


> Personally if I was going to 'just start printing' I would be looking at a R-Jet 5 because:
> 
> The frame that the printer is built on.
> The software included with the printer.
> ...



Isn't the RJet 5 based on the 4880? I haven't seen the machine in person but from the pics online the ink bays look exactly like a 4880. What would concern me about this printer is parts availability in the future. The 4880 is a tank for sure and prints very good but it is quite slow compared to today's standards.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

Dekay317 said:


> Isn't the RJet 5 based on the 4880? I haven't seen the machine in person but from the pics online the ink bays look exactly like a 4880. What would concern me about this printer is parts availability in the future. The 4880 is a tank for sure and prints very good but it is quite slow compared to today's standards.


It looks like it is based on the 4880 but I see the maintenance unit is different so maybe it is related to another model. For parts in the future I think that will never be a problem .... look at the Epson 1800. 

For me I am on the side of quality not speed for the simple reason I have found it to be more expensive and time consuming replacing t-shirt that have not printed well with the faster printers. Yes I have printed with the Anajet MP and Brother GT printers and both are fast but over a 6 month period the associated, unadvertised, costs out way the speed benefits.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have seen photographs that were printed on t shirts using a 4880 and you are correct the quality that those printers produce is great.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

With a good RIP most Epson based DTG machines will have extremely similar print results. It's all about the artwork and how well the software/hardware combination works.


----------

